
Yahoo Stabs Facebook In The Back - shivkapoor
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/27/yahoo-stabs-facebook-in-the-back-says-pay-for-its-patents-or-get-sued/
======
atarian
This is a sensationalist article that reeks of pre-meditated biases. Yes the
Facebook open-graph protocol has helped bring more traffic to Yahoo, but that
wasn't an exclusive alliance. In fact nowhere in the Facebook press release
does Facebook "congratulate" Yahoo.

If you read the NYT article, Yahoo merely warned Facebook about potential
patent violations. There is no back-stabbing, this is business as usual. I
wish Techcrunch would quit with the drama already.

------
RichardPrice
I am amazed that Yahoo is resorting to patent trolling tactics. Almost
everyone in the Valley hates software patents, and only builds patent
portfolios defensively, but they don't expect to have to defend themselves
against each other. It seems very un-Silicon Valley of Yahoo to do this.

I think their brand will take a hit in the Valley. It's not the freshest and
shiniest brand anyway, but still there is a long way down for it to go, and I
think this will send it down some notches.

------
sriramk
This is very sad. I worked at Yahoo until a few weeks ago; I have great
respect for what Yahoo can build, the company and it's people. This is such a
sad turn of events. It's also very weird given how much Yahoo has been talking
up the success of the partnership with Facebook around the open graph.

~~~
RexRollman
Really? Yahoo ruins just about everything it touches, with the possible
exception of Flickr, and then they actually had the nerve to refuse Microsoft
purchase offer? Their company logo should be next to the word "mismanagement"
in the dictionary.

------
dutchbrit
Well, Facebook is a patent troll too right? Still, very sad. When will
software patents finally go away?!

------
meow
At least die decently Yahoo. No need to have patent troll written all over
your headstone.

~~~
pagekalisedown
Like SCO.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCO_Group>

------
toyg
When a technology company starts suing on patents, you know it's stopped doing
something else: innovating and competing.

It's really sad to see Yahoo! becoming the SCO of social networking.

~~~
hrktb
> _When a technology company starts suing on patents_

Except when it's apple. Or microsoft. or anytime there is big profit to be
done, or negociations breaks on contending points. it's just business as
usual.

If true, one interesting point in the article is that yahoo has 2,661 pending
patents in the pipe. Regardless of if these are "good" patents or not, it
sounds like a non neglictable number for a company that doesn't get the
spotlight so much these days.

------
RexRollman
If corporations are indeed people, I believe that they would have to be
classified as sociopaths.

------
tessr
TechCrunch? Backstabbing? Sorry, what?

------
shingen
Yahoo's new management in action. They must be really desperate.

Yahoo refuses to innovate their way out of ten years of stagnation, despite
the opportunities. So they're going for the fast profits. In reality, this
kind of thing will destroy whatever relationships Yahoo has, isolate them, and
make their situation worse.

Facebook was no threat to Yahoo, and they could have benefited eachother long
term. Instead, Yahoo just got unfriended.

~~~
true_religion
New management? They did the same thing to Google pre-IPO. As far as I'm
concerned this Yahoo's modus operandi.

